# The Legend Of Sawyer Paddles & Oars Keeps Growing!



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

The Legend of Sawyer Paddles & Oars Keeps Growing


“Maravia hits its 50th anniversary this year, and Cascade River Gear has been in business for 43 years. It’s important to tell the story of legacy river




paddlingmag.com


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for this report !!!!!


----------

